# What to do? got replacement droid. which root method?



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

alright got my replacement bionic today and it has 886 on it glad it doesnt have the unrootable 901 or whatever on it but how do i get it back to kin3tix like i had my old one on? forever root and then just install kin3tix in clockwork or restore my backup? will that work?? let me know thanks guys


----------

